# Do the Bucks Need to Make a Coaching Change?



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Does Terry Stotts have any idea what he's doing, and does he need to be replaced?

It's a simple question, I hope.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Stotts just hasn't impressed me at all as a coach, especially his time in Atlanta. I don't get his choices much like why he wasn't playing Gadz in the first few games. I swear he really doesn't know what to do with his big men. I saw one of the Bucks/Bulls games in person last year and it struck me that the Bucks weren't taking advantage of Bogut, Gadz or Magloire in that game. Tyson was out, the Bulls had no "big" big man - Michael Sweetney was playing the post, but they never tried taking advantage of that. It drove me nuts - not one play was run for Bogut or Magloire, not one at all.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I can't vote in my own poll.  Doesn't seem right.

But yeah, I've been watching the Bucks this season (I broke down and bought NBA League Pass so I could actually WATCH Blazers games and Bucks games and other stuff), and Stotts wouldn't recognize a clue if it came and bit him on the derriere.


----------



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

Who would replace him? Does it really matter who the coach is? Bottom line, Mo, Redd and Villanueva don't play defense. Unless they decide to change they won't, no matter who the coach is. We don't play Gadzuric enough? Gadzuric plays like a knucklehead half the time he's out there. 

At the end of the year we should look into a change...


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I would like to see a lineup change for the Bucks just to see what happens:

Charlie Bell starting at the point instead of Mo Williams, who excelled in a backup role and could be a spark off the bench.

Would like to see a little more of Blake ... who is catching a lot of undeserved hell I think largely because Stotts doesn't have any idea what to do with him. I'm serious about that too ... he has looked terrible shooting wise but when he is on the floor he does a lot of little good things that don't show up on stat sheets (okay he did have a couple of bonehead plays in that one game, but those are few, far between). He moves the ball and tries to get his teammates involved, although he's only a slight upgrade defensively from the no-D Mo Williams.

This is frustrating from this Blazer loyalist's point of view because that damn deal this summer didn't have to be made and shouldn't have been made. Larry Harris and Terry Stotts just *had* to have him and Portland gave in and basically screwed a guy who (unlike some) really wanted to be in Portland. And lets face it the only reason Magloire is getting significant time right now is because Joel Przybilla is hurt. When Przybilla comes back, it stands to reason that Magloire will go to the bench and he'll pout and whine and it will suck. I hated that trade from the get go, and I hate it more even now.

Paul Silas, Doug Collins and Stan Van Gundy are still unemployed ... I could take one of those three over Terry Stotts any day.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> I would like to see a lineup change for the Bucks just to see what happens:
> 
> Charlie Bell starting at the point instead of Mo Williams, who excelled in a backup role and could be a spark off the bench.
> 
> ...


Collins was rumored to be Larry Harris's choice but Collins didn't want to coach (the other rumor is that Stotts went directo to Senator Kohl to get the job - he and Kohl always got along well).

Magloire's trade to the Bucks was so unnecessary. We lost Desmond Mason who we really haven't replaced, and a draft pick that could have picked us up a good player for this year because someone thought Bogut wasn't ready. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

narek said:


> Collins was rumored to be Larry Harris's choice but Collins didn't want to coach (the other rumor is that Stotts went directo to Senator Kohl to get the job - he and Kohl always got along well).
> 
> Magloire's trade to the Bucks was so unnecessary. We lost Desmond Mason who we really haven't replaced, and a draft pick that could have picked us up a good player for this year because someone thought Bogut wasn't ready. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


I feel you.

Although -- DMase is a good player but he had an off year last season after the trade ... I haven't really watched the Hornets this season (and I live 20 minutes down the freeway from Oklahoma City!) so I'm not sure how he's doing this season thus far.

I've P&Md about Blake being banished from Portland all this time, but the Mason thing also makes me take pause at why front offices make dumb decisions based on whatever.

I'm STILL convinced the only reason the Hornets traded Magloire to MKE for Mason last season was because at the time the trade was made -- days before the start of the season -- nobody was still sure of how the Hornets would do in its temporary home in OKC, and Mason was a lock for ONE reason: Because he would be familiar to Oklahoma crowds because he was (and is) a well-loved Oklahoma State Cowboys alum, and I think they thought that would put even more butts in the seats for a team that, at the outset last season, wasn't expected to do squat and thought li'l rookie Chris Paul would get eaten alive.

Of course, that wound up not happening -- except for Mason having an off-year the Hornets were actually pretty good and Oklahoma City loves them so much they don't want to let go (they're gonna have to though ... won't be pretty when it comes either). So yeah, I'm with you there narek ... Magloire/Mason was an unnecessary trade as well.

By the same token, with Magloire taking up space in MKE, could it be assumed that Bogut's development was stunted to a huge extent? I'd think ... yeah.

Mason's in a contract year and I really don't expect the Hornets -- who are scheduled to return full-time to NOLA for 2007-2008 -- to re-up him, which begs the question: Would MKE re-sign him to a new deal?

More later.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

If those are the coaching options...no thanks.

Van Gundy is awful...he was just blessed with receiving D Wade at the perfect time. I don't want Doug Collins...seems like he didn't win consistently.

Keep Stotts.


----------



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

Just because coaches are available doesn't mean they will come here...Milwaukee has some talent but it's not the most attractive job.


----------



## jg (Jun 19, 2005)

The Bucks new head coach is sitting on their bench. Why did Larry K leave Montana to be a ast coach.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jg said:


> The Bucks new head coach is sitting on their bench. Why did Larry K leave Montana to be a ast coach.


He always said he wanted to come back to the NBA. I heard him on a radio interview during the NCAA tournament last year, and he said he'd then he'd like to coach in the NBA.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

He will get a pass for a while because of the injuries we have sustained. If Bogut doesn't average at least 15 and 8 for this year I think Stotts will be BYE BYE. That is the main goal for the coaching staff. DEVELOP BOGUT!


----------



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

bigdbucks said:


> He will get a pass for a while because of the injuries we have sustained. If Bogut doesn't average at least 15 and 8 for this year I think Stotts will be BYE BYE. That is the main goal for the coaching staff. DEVELOP BOGUT!


 It's not Terry Stotts' fault Andrew Bogut plays like a pansy. I don't know how healthy Bogut is but he looked completely fine in the first few games. Andrew Bogut doesn't score against good centers and above average defensive centers. He's easily intimidated and it's pathetic. Yeah, blame it on Stotts'.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

DurantDurant said:


> It's not Terry Stotts' fault Andrew Bogut plays like a pansy. I don't know how healthy Bogut is but he looked completely fine in the first few games. Andrew Bogut doesn't score against good centers and above average defensive centers. He's easily intimidated and it's pathetic. Yeah, blame it on Stotts'.



actually yea...it is Stotts and his assistants fault. Since Bogut plays like a "pansy" they should install some confidence in him. If the team isn't performing you blame the coach. That's how its been for some time now. There are no longer any untouchable coaches in the league. Hell Jerry Sloan was almost fired last year. This guy is a great coach. Terry Stotts is no Jerry Sloan, he's lucky to be above Tim Floyd's level.


----------



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

bigdbucks said:


> actually yea...it is Stotts and his assistants fault. Since Bogut plays like a "pansy" they should install some confidence in him. If the team isn't performing you blame the coach. That's how its been for some time now. There are no longer any untouchable coaches in the league. Hell Jerry Sloan was almost fired last year. This guy is a great coach. Terry Stotts is no Jerry Sloan, he's lucky to be above Tim Floyd's level.


 There was no way in hell the Utah Jazz were going to fire Jerry Sloan last year, thats ridiculous. He's been coaching there for a long time and it's to the point right now where it's Jerry's decision when he wants to go...In the last few years he's often discussed when he's going to walk away...etc...No way in hell the Jazz are going to fire him.

Blaming the coach is heavy in the game and I don't agree with it. Coaches are being switched all over the place and it's makes little difference...

I'm sure Stotts is getting after Bogut about it but it's more Bogut's job to get his game straight and play better.

http://www.buckstalk.com/blog.htm

Here's my blog on this issue.


----------



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

Stotts needs to go as soon as possible. 

I think coaching is often underrated in the league. How many teams promote guys who have never had any experience, or continue to hire guys (like Stotts) who have absolutely no winning credentials? 

when was the last time the Bucks were really good? When they had George Karl. Say what you will about him, but he's got a proven track record of giving your team a shot at the championship. Stotts has a proven record of giving your team a shot at collapsing down the stretch. 

SI just did a thing about coaches on the hotseat and said that Rick Adelman would be a possibility for the Bucks. Fire Stotts now and take Adelman. You can debate how good Adelman is, but he's better than Stotts by a mile and a half. 

This team reminds me of the Karl-coached Bucks. Tons of talent, but nothing on the coaching side. Make the change now and the Bucks might make the playoffs this year.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Adelman would be a good fit for this team i think. The Adelman coached teams ALWAYS made the playoffs and they usually had little to no defense on their team. Vlade/Webber/Stojakovic/Bibby. That is a below average defensive team at best. Christie was the only adequate defender on that team. There needs to be adjustment. If we hit the lottery this year!? This team needs some adjustment!


----------

